# 2012er Torque



## Trailsucker (11. Oktober 2011)

Wo zum Teufel ist ein Nachfolger des alten Dropzones? Spare hier und warte auf die 2012er Modelle und schon ist es weg. Und etwas vergleichbares ist leider auch nicht in Sicht. Will jemand zufällig sein 2011er Dropzone in schwarz und M loswerden??^^


----------



## DiscoDuDe (11. Oktober 2011)

wurden zur FRX serie verschoben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (11. Oktober 2011)

Das neue FRX Speedzone könnte doch ein würdiger Nachfolger sein...

EDIT: Ich meinte natürlich das Rockzone


----------



## Trailsucker (11. Oktober 2011)

leider nicht wirklich. doppelbrücke, einfach kettenblatt. einen wirklichen nachfolger kann ich nicht entdecken


----------



## preumi (11. Oktober 2011)

Trailsucker schrieb:


> Wo zum Teufel ist ein Nachfolger des alten Dropzones? Spare hier und warte auf die 2012er Modelle und schon ist es weg. Und etwas vergleichbares ist leider auch nicht in Sicht. Will jemand zufällig sein 2011er Dropzone in schwarz und M loswerden??^^



Ruf doch mal bei der Bestell-Hotline an ob sie noch welche auf Lager haben, Restbestände werden nach u. nach ins Outlet gestellt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Oktober 2011)

whigger schrieb:


> Das neue FRX Speedzone könnte doch ein würdiger Nachfolger sein...


Warum das Speedzone?

Der logische Nachfolger des 2011er Torque Dropzone ist das 2012er Torque FRX Dropzone. 
Das Dropzone war schon immer das bikeparkorientierte Modell unter den Torques, da ist es meines Erachtens absolut sinnvoll, dass sie dieses auf den neuen FRX-Rahmen umgestellt haben.


----------



## simdiem (11. Oktober 2011)

Eure Meinung: Ist das FRX, z.B. die Playzone Variante, umgebaut mit 2fach Kurbel, oder Hammerschmidt, tourentauglich?


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Oktober 2011)

Erst wollte ich sofort schreiben, nein, aber dann hab ich noch einen Blick auf die Geometriedaten geworfen...

Der Sitzwinkel ist sogar minimal steiler als jener des normalen Torque, dafür das Oberrohr bis zu 2cm kürzer. 
--> es könnte gehen. Anstrengend zwar (Gewicht, Stahlfederdämpfer), aber wohl möglich. 
Oder hab ich was in den Geo-Daten übersehen?


----------



## Trailsucker (12. Oktober 2011)

das speedzone auf keinen fall. das rockzone sieht da schon vielversprechender aus.
zum thema tourenfähigleit: oberrohr könnte wirklich etwas kurz werden. der sitzwinkel ist gut. der reach etwas länger, das oberrohr etwas kürzer. interessant ist auch inwieweit die höhere front das fahrgefühl verändert. geht wohl leider kein weg daran vorbei. man muss es mal probesitzen um den unterschied zu spüren.


----------



## whigger (12. Oktober 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Warum das Speedzone?
> 
> Der logische Nachfolger des 2011er Torque Dropzone ist das 2012er Torque FRX Dropzone.
> Das Dropzone war schon immer das bikeparkorientierte Modell unter den Torques, da ist es meines Erachtens absolut sinnvoll, dass sie dieses auf den neuen FRX-Rahmen umgestellt haben.



Ups, da hab ich mich verschrieben

Ich meinte das Rockzone, weil das schon von Anfang an 2-fach vorne hat. Das Dropzone hat ja nur 1-fach, dafür aber den CCDB. Außerdem hat das Rockzone die Variostütze drin... Ich würde momentan das Rockzone als "Hardcore Trailflow" verstehen. Schade dass die HP so lahm ist, da macht das vergleichen nur wenig Spaß.

Viele Grüße und sorry für meinen Fehler


----------



## simdiem (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir nun auch nochmal Gedanken darüber gemacht. Da ich den Sitzrohrwinkel vom FRX flacher eingeschätzt habe, als vom Torque, habe ich mal ein paar Linien gezogen. Aber seht selbst:

FRX:





Torque:






Im direkten Vergleich scheint der Sitzrohrwinkel tatsächlich nahezu identisch zu sein.  Ich habe die Sattelstütze virtuell ^^ auf Lenkerhöhe weiter rausgezogen. Meine Befürchtung, zu weit über das Hinterrad zu kommen bewahrheitet sich nicht.

Eure Meinungen?

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind. Das mit dem Track-Flip und dem Lenkwinkel. Wenn er auf 185mm ist, wie ist dann der Lenkwinkel? Oder lässt sich das individuell einstellen? Auf der Canyon HP habe ich nicht wirklich was aussagekräftiges gefunden. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (16. Oktober 2011)

Push... Ich hab die Bilder nicht zum Spass gemacht! Aufi, nett so schüchtern


----------



## BommelMaster (17. Oktober 2011)

ja ich denke das stimmt so wie dus gezeichnet hast. den "winkel" kannst du mti der sattelposition eh noc hein stellen.

ein kriterium bergauf kann halt sein, wie lang ddas fahrrad ist, und wie die kinematik ist. ist der hinterbau stärker progressiv wie das fr, sinkst du halt weiter ein. e
eventuell läss sich die stütze nicht komplett versenken wegen diesem schwingel im rohr.

sonst geht aber sicher auch das frx gut bergauf. ist das alte auch schon. hab einen spezl, der damit auch jede tour mitfährt


----------



## DiscoDuDe (17. Oktober 2011)

wenn du tourentauglichkeit willst wÃ¼rde ich eher jetzt zum normalen torque tendieren!

da vorallem der rahmen ca 300 gramm leichter ist und es meiner ansicht nach ein bischen verspielter auch ist. 

Du kannst z.b ein 7.0er trailflow ohne groÃe probleme auf 14kg bekommen... (andere felgen, hammerschmidt raus)

Playzone wÃ¼rde auch so um die 14-15 Kg gehn, aber da mÃ¼sstest du dann schon die kompletten federelemente etc. austauschen und das geht dann richtig ins geld denk ich mir und da Ã¼bersteigst du die die differenz zwischen FRX Playzone und Trailflow (1999â¬ zu 2600â¬). Und von der StabilitÃ¤t her, solang du nicht nur BIKEPARK fÃ¤hrst und meterhohe drops etc. machst taugt ein normales torque vollkommen

Werde mir auch das Trailflow holen, da ich Touren fahren will und es aber bergab krachen lassen will. Werde mir auch ein zweites Setup fÃ¼r den Bikepark gÃ¶nnen!

lg


----------



## simdiem (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin, 
erstmal danke für eure Antworten. Ziel meiner Idee ist es, nicht mehr das Bike als begrenzende Größe in der Gleichung stehen zu haben, sondern den Fahrer. Möglicherweise würde mir auch ein normales Torque reichen, andererseits ist die Sache mit dem Track-Flip interessant, vielleicht im FRX gleichzeitig auch das normale Torque integriert zu bekommen...

Deswegen auch die Frage bezüglich des Track Flips. Klar wenn man ihn rumdreht, hat man entweder 185 oder 203 mm FW. Aber wie verhält sich der Sitz-und Steuerrohrwinkel bei der 203 oder 185 mm Konfiguration..?

Was ich aber schon sehe, ist, dass ich um eine Probefahrt wohl nicht drumrum kommen werde. Allein schon wegen der Größe...


----------



## gerry. (17. Oktober 2011)

hi,

ich hab das gleiche vor wie du.
FRX Dropzone mit 2-fach Kurbel, Luftdämpfer und leichteren Reifen auf 15kg bekommen. Damit wäre es auf dem Niveau des Trailflow. 
Die Geometrie ist gleich und hat durch den Trackflip die Option auf noch mehr Bikepark.

Außerdem wiegt der 2012er FRX Rahmen genauso viel wie der 2011er Torque Rahmen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Oktober 2011)

Also ich kann die ganzen Stimmen gegen den Toureneinsatz des FRX absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Ich fahre mit meinem alten Torque (2009er FR) mit Stahlfederfahrwerk, 180cm Gabel und 16kg auch längere Touren und wüsste nicht, wo da das Problem sein soll? 




FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Erst wollte ich sofort schreiben, nein, aber dann hab ich noch einen Blick auf die Geometriedaten geworfen...
> [...]
> --> es könnte gehen. Anstrengend zwar (Gewicht, Stahlfederdämpfer), aber wohl möglich.


Also von den reinen Geometriedaten her würde ich sagen, dass die Unterschiede zwischen Torque und FRX in Sachen Tourentauglichkeit fast vernachlässigbar sind. Die Variabilität und der flachere Lenkwinkel sprechen dagegen mMn ganz klar für das FRX, wenn man sich auf anspruchsvollem Gelände bergab bewegen will.
Das Gewicht wird teilweise echt überbewertet. Einen 18kg Bomber will ich auch nicht bergauf wuchten müssen, aber ein 180mm FR Rad auf 14kg runter hungern grenzt an Kastration  Ich bin auch 2 Jahre lang auf einem knapp 17kg Rad Touren bis knapp 2000Hm gefahren, die Bikes meiner Kumpels lagen und liegen teils über 17kg. So lange die Geo passt, ist das nicht sooo das Problem.
Dass der Stahlfederdämpfer kein Hinderniss beim Bergauffahren ist, sondern eher sogar positiv auffallen kann, habe ich schon öfter im Forum berichtet, siehe auch weiter unten.




Trailsucker schrieb:


> zum thema tourenfähigleit: oberrohr könnte wirklich etwas kurz werden.


Was soll daran die Tourenfähigkeit einschränken? So lange man nicht ständig mit den Knien gegen die Shifter stößt (was man natürlich mal ausprobieren müsste) ist das doch kein Problem. Ich finde ein kurzes Oberrohr zum Touren ehrlich gesagt sehr angenehm, da man entspannter sitzt und nicht so CC-Racer-mäßig auf dem Rad "liegt" (gegen solche Sitzpositionen bin ich furchtbar allergisch). Des Weiteren kommt am Berg das Vorderrad nicht so schnell hoch - das hängt natürlich auch mit dem Lenkwinkel respektive dem Radstand zusammen, aber tendentiell passt das schon so.




Trailsucker schrieb:


> interessant ist auch inwieweit die höhere front das fahrgefühl verändert.


Welche höhere Front? Wegen dem einen einzigen cm weniger Federweg?  Dafür hat das FRX ein 1,5 (Größe S) bzw. 1cm (Größe M + L) kürzeres Steuerrohr -> Höhe der Front ist identisch bzw. 5mm niedriger! Eine absenkbare Gabel haben beide Bikes nicht (wenn man Trailflow und Rockzone vergleicht), also schenken sie sich da auch nichts.
Außerdem: ich kann meine Gabel von 180 auf 135mm absenken und mache das wirklich nur bei steileren oder längeren Anstiegen bzw. zur Entlastung wenn ich viel Gepäck auf dem Rücken habe. Rein zum "irgendwo hoch kommen" würde ich das nicht brauchen, da die Geo des Torque und der null wippende Hinterbau dafür recht gut geeignet sind.




simdiem schrieb:


> Da ich den Sitzrohrwinkel vom FRX flacher eingeschätzt habe, als vom Torque, habe ich mal ein paar Linien gezogen.
> [...]
> Meine Befürchtung, zu weit über das Hinterrad zu kommen bewahrheitet sich nicht.


Du musst aufpassen, bei Fullys ist das mit dem Sitzwinkel/Sitzrohrwinkel so eine Sache... EIGENTLICH ist der "echte" Sitzwinkel ein anderer als der, den Canyon auf der Grafik angibt. Hierzu ein wie ich finde passendes und gutes Zitat:





kinschman schrieb:


> Sitzwinkel ist definiert als der Winkel zwischen Horizontale und einer Linie die Tretlagermitte mit Sattelklemm-mitte verbindet.
> [...]
> 
> 
> ...


Canyon macht da also nichts "falsch", da sie den Sitz*rohr*winkel angeben. Dieser ist zwar ein sehr grobes Indiz dafür, wie weit du bei ausgezogener Sattelstütze überm Hinterrad sitzt, dazu muss man aber noch beachten, wo genau das Sitzrohr angeschweißt ist und mit einem Knick in diesem ist das nochmal diffuser. Wie du beim Pedalieren auf dem Rad sitzt (was die Effizienz des Tretens maßgeblich beeinflusst), gibt nämlich nur der in der Skizze oben markierte Sitzwinkel an, da er aussagt, wie weit vor bzw. unter deinem Hintern sich die Kurbel befindet. Und dieser Winkel ist bei den Torque Rahmen eigentlich angenehm steil -> gut uphilltauglich.
Mich hat zu Zeiten, als ich noch einen Luftdämpfer gefahren bin, der flache Sitzrohrwinkel auch etwas gestört, da der Dämpfer beim Uphill (i.d.R. zusätzlich noch mit viel Zusatzgewicht weit hinten: Rucksack mit Helm, Schützern, Wasser etc.) SEHR weit eingesackt ist, das ging schon Richtung 50% des Dämpferhubes  Jetzt mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer, in meinem Fall ein RS Vivid, ist das Problem Vergangenheit  Stahlfederdämpfer für bessere Uphill-Performance - klingt komisch, ist aber so 




simdiem schrieb:


> Das mit dem Track-Flip und dem Lenkwinkel. Wenn er auf 185mm ist, wie ist dann der Lenkwinkel? Oder lässt sich das individuell einstellen?


Du kannst beides unabhängig voneinander einstellen -> 4 mögliche Konfigurationen! 




DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> wenn du tourentauglichkeit willst würde ich eher jetzt zum normalen torque tendieren!
> 
> _[Sinngemäß: Gewicht, Gewicht, Gewicht!!!]_


Das Bike sollte natürlich keine Bleisau sein, wenn man bergauf fahren will, aber Bikes zwanghaft in Regionen von 14kg Gesamtgewicht zu tunen finde ich erstens vom Fahrerischen her völlig überflüssig und zweitens wird das unnötig teuer. Wenn man ausschließlich Touren fährt und vielleicht auch mal Bikepark ausprobieren will, ist das Torque eh das falsche Rad...




DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Und von der Stabilität her, solang du nicht nur BIKEPARK fährst und meterhohe drops etc. machst taugt ein normales torque vollkommen
> 
> Werde mir auch das Trailflow holen, da ich Touren fahren will und es aber bergab krachen lassen will. Werde mir auch ein zweites Setup für den Bikepark gönnen!


Da muss ich dir allerdings wieder Recht geben, das passt und mit der Zweitkonfig für Bikepark ist das auch wieder recht vernünftig. Man muss allerdings überlegen, ob man ein Bikeparkrad haben möchte, mit dem mach auch Touren fahren kann oder umgekehrt...! Die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Varianten sind immens! Ich habe bei meinem Torque zuerst auf Abfahrtsperformance geachtet und das Ganze dan so weit wie vertretbar an den Toureneinsatz hin optimiert - ich fahre allerdings das Bike unverändert auf Touren wie im Park (ab nächster Saison mit 1 Ausnahme: DH Reifen).




simdiem schrieb:


> Ziel meiner Idee ist es, nicht mehr das Bike als begrenzende Größe in der Gleichung stehen zu haben, sondern den Fahrer. Möglicherweise würde mir auch ein normales Torque reichen, andererseits ist die Sache mit dem Track-Flip interessant, vielleicht im FRX gleichzeitig auch das normale Torque integriert zu bekommen...


Da du momentan ein Nerve fährst, hast du die eine der beiden Varianten, die ich 1 Zitat weiter oben genannt habe schon getestet. Bist du bereit, für DEUTLICH mehr Bergabspaß einen (verschmerzbaren) Teil der Tourenfähigkeit aufzugeben? Wirst du mehr als nur 1 oder 2 Mal im Jahr in einem Bikepark oder auf angelegten Bergabstrecken fahren? Dann mach es gleich richtig und nimm das FRX! Gerade wenn man Trailflow und Rockzone vergleicht: Variostütze, 2-fach-Kurbel und Stahlfedern sprechen klar für das Rockzone (wobei ich persönlich die Variostütze wegen dem Gewicht auch rauswerfen würde). Die Hammerschmidt bringt funktionell keine Vorteile und ist abartig schwer, die Float ist zwar leichter, aber hat nichtmal eine Absenkung und funktioniert lange nicht so gut wie die Van. Auf dem Foto des FRX sind zwar keine DH Reifen montiert, ich vermute aber mal, dass es mit solchen ausgeliefert wird. In dem Fall sollten die zum Touren natürlich runter! Da kann ich den Wicked Will FR nur empfehlen, sehr guter Allround Reifen, der super rollt. Außerdem: Das FRX in raw/orange ist einfach nur porno! 
Müsste ich mir jetzt ein Bike kaufen, würde ich absolut 100%ig das FRX nehmen und es genau so aufbauen wie mein jetztiges Torque  Kann einiges davon auch für dich nur empfehlen! Die auf 180mm U-Turn umgebaute Lyrik DH ist mMn konkurrenzlos  180mm Stahlfederperformance bei gerade mal wenigen Gramm mehr als die 180er Float und das noch mit 4,5cm Absenkbarkeit! Wenn du die originale Fox verkaufst, könnte das sogar ohne (viel) drauf zu legen realisierbar sein. Andere Option: Die Dualposition Air Einheit für die Lyrik kann man nachträglich mit 180mm bestellen  Sollte sich die in Sachen Performance gut schlagen, wäre das eine gute Option (wenn auch deutlich teurer als U-Turn). Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit den alten DHX kann ich auch beim Dämpfer nur sagen: der Vivid lohnt sich! Fährt sich viel agiler bergab bei besserer Schluckfreudigkeit (vor allem wenns schnell und ruppig wird).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmok (18. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du ein Nerv besitzt , dann kauf dir ein FRX dazu ! 
wenn du dir ein Torque holst , dann verkauf dein Nerv ! 
so einfach ist das 
Beim FRX würde ich bei der Wahl nur das Eigenkapital zählen lassen !

2012 ist es zwar anders , letztlich die entscheidung zum FRX aber nur leichter  ( wenn du bereits ein Nerv besitzt  )
Ich fahre ein  Nerve 15,5kg von 2008 als kleines Enduro für längere Touren und das FRX von 2010 18,4kg auf kleinen bis 25km und nat. im Park 
am FRX hab ich Faltreifen MM vorne und hinten Ardent ( im Park MM Draht v+h) und 2fach kurbel/ kindshock etc.

Auf längeren Touren nervt mich am FRX nur der " Zu entspannte Sitzwinkel" (sonst aber Fahrtechnich garnix , es ist halt alles etwas ...äh träger  )
Als ich das erstemal auf meinem FRX sass , dachte ich erschrocken  " Gottlob hab ich mein Nerv noch " 

Edit  ich sehe grad ,das frx Rockzone ist ja fast ne Kopie von meinem  ok meine Totem iss besser  

hoffe das hilft dir auch ein wenig


----------



## DiscoDuDe (18. Oktober 2011)

Schmok schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Nerv besitzt , dann kauf dir ein FRX dazu !
> wenn du dir ein Torque holst , dann verkauf dein Nerv !
> so einfach ist das
> Beim FRX würde ich bei der Wahl nur das Eigenkapital zählen lassen !



amen! so genau aus dem grund hab ich mein nerve verkauft und hol mir jetzt das torque, frx ist halt eben mehr auf dh/fr. aber es ist letzendlich alles geschmackssache und eine frage der kondition


----------



## simdiem (18. Oktober 2011)

@Smubob
Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort und deine Erfahrungen. 
Also, Kastrieren will ich das Frx nicht, auf Diät schicken reicht  . 

Meine Idee war eine 2-fach Kurbel (XT,SLX), Kettenführung und Umwerfer.  Für normale Touren einen leiten EnduroLRS und Fat Alberts. Für Bikepark den Sun Ringle LRS mit den Maxxis Reifen. Ich denke mit der leichten Laufrad-Reifen-Kombination könnte ich auch 15,5 kg kommen. 
Den Verdacht, dass der Sitzrohrwinkel anders gemessen wird habe ich auch denn beim nachmessen "meiner Linien" bin ich auf 68 ° gekommen; beim FRX, sowie beim Torque. Finde ich persönlich den "richtigeren" ^^ Winkel, da der im Endeffekt entscheidet, wie weit du tatsächlich über das Hinterrad kommst.

Bezüglich deiner Antwort zum Track Flip. Wenn ich 4 mögliche Konfigurationen habe, heißt das, dass ich den Lenkwinkel unabhängig vom Track-Flip verändern kann. Weißt du auch wie?

Zum Thema Einsatzgebiet: Wohne in Heilbronn, wo es relativ flach ist ^^. Allerdings gibts hier auch Drops, und Treppen, also bei Laune halten werde ich das Baby schon. 

@all
Ich war diesen Sommer eine Woche in der Schweiz, genauer in Davos zum Biken und damit das erste Mal in richtigen "Bergen"  (bis 2800m). Ich bin kein großartiger Berghochfahrer. Zumindest habe ich es dort gemerkt ^^. 
Hochzus bin ich geschotterte Forstwege, die großteils so steil waren, dass du beim Schieben mit Flatschuhen schon ins Rutschen gekommen bist. Wer da noch behauptet zu fahren, darf mir das gerne einmal zeigen.  Kurzum, ich schiebe oder trage bergauf, sofern es nicht überschaubar und nicht allzu steil ist. 

Bergab(Trails, Wanderwege, Wasserrinnen, Viehtrampelpfad) habe ich mit meinem AM gemerkt, dass es zwar geht, aber nur begrenzt, sobald es ein wenig ruppiger wurde war Schluss mit zügig.  Problem ist da meiner Meinung nach die Talas gewesen, die einfach verhärtet was auch noch durch das Eintauchen beim Bremsen begünstigt wird. Ähnliches habe ich auf der Freeride Strecke dort gemerkt(ja ich habe mit den Einstellungen gespielt). Kurzum möchte ich einfach mehr Spass und Sicherheit bergab haben und vorallem Reserven! Dafür nehme ich auch Einschränkungen bergauf in Kauf.

Interessieren tut mich im Übrigen am meisten das FRX 5.0 Playzone (Light White-Orange ). Einfach wegen dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis (und weil ich das wesentliche sowieso umbauen werde)

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, vielleicht habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps für mich zwecks der Rahmengröße.

Körpergröße:  176 cm
Schritthöhe/länge:  82cm
Torsolänge: 63 cm
Schulterbreite: 40 cm
Armlänge 64 cm
Gewicht: in Unterwäsche 64 kg, Fahrfertig (Helm Rucksack Protektoren Werkzeug) ca. 70 kg

Das Canyon PPS meint Größe M, viel wichtiger wäre mir, was meint ihr ?!?!??

Gruß Simon


----------



## DiscoDuDe (18. Oktober 2011)

@ simdiem!

also deine schilderung, bezüglich deiner erfahrung in der schweiz mit deinem nerve sind genau wie meine erfahrung mit meinem nerve am und auch der grund warum ich es weggegeben habe!

es scheint als hätten wir im prinzip genau die gleichen interressen.

bezüglich talas: Mit dem wegtauchen das wird wohl an der fehlenden Compression gelegen haben, nur das RLC modell kann die highspeed und lowspeed druckstufe einstellen! War bei mir nicht anders... gott was habe ich geflucht, wegen verhärten.... das ist mir neu... hab meine 32 er talas bj 2010 übern semmering in österreich gejagt und hat nicht verhärtet. 

Und das problem mit dem Wegtauchen wirst du auch beim playzone haben... da nur eine einfache VAN R drin arbeitet ohne einstellbare Druckstufe. Finde einfach um vernünftig fahren zu können sollte eine einstellbare Druckstufe vorhanden sein!

*bezüglich dem gewichts tunning*!: so würde ich es auch machen, bzw habe ich es eben vor bei meinem torque....

*jedoch*, wirst du durch andere laufräder nur ca 300-400 gramm einsparen können! Weil hab nachkalkuliert Sun R. MTX29 inkl MTX29 naben dürften so mti allen drum und dran auf 2300gramm kommen! (Vorne+hinten) ich hätt ja die selben felgen am trailflow, werde diese gegen DT Swiss EX500 mit Hope Pro V2 naben ersetzen und mit dt revo speichen komme ich dann ca auf 1850 gramm! und das ist ja schon verdammt wenig. Ok... bist dann bei ca. 16,25kg aber hast dafür satte 400euro in den sand gesetzt! mit den Reifen sparst dann eh nochmals pro stk ca 200-300gramm. also 15,6kg..

Ein Vergleichbares Trailflow (getunet) ist einen KG leichter und dann beim Preis bist fast am selben und beim Trailflow hast du aufgrund der Hammerschmidt noch spielraum nach unten ohne draufzuzahlen.. weil die kannst ja quasi um das geld einer Xtr kurbel verkaufen. 

aber wozu dann FRX? Reicht nicht auch ein normales Torque? Kommt halt finde ich bei dir wirklich drauf an wie sehr du das bike im Bikepark über 5 meter hohe drops etc. quälen willst  

Rahmengröße würde ich bei dir sagen M! Bin selbst 178cm! L ist zu groß! S wäre evtl eine option, da das bike dann verspielter wäre!

lg


----------



## Schmok (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde dir auch zu nem Torque in gr M raten .
Bei deinem Gewicht kannst damit auch im Park genügend spass haben und reserven!
( wenn nich sogar mehr ) von DH schreibst ja so eigentlich nichts  und Fat Albern am FRX oO  (wäre mir zu rutschig im kontrast zu den MM , ) 

Ich pers. habe meine entscheidung ( FRX/ Nerve ) wegen meines ...Öhm zu Hohem Gewichts 100kg getroffen und weil ich mich für daheim, Mittelgebirge nicht von meinen Nerve trennen wollte .
Der Federweg reicht da voll und 1000hm auf Mittelgebirgstour ist ne andere Nummer als in den Alpen.
Ich denke du würdest mit einem FRX für dich zu fett auftragen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2011)

@ simdiem: Also wenn ich deine Beschreibungen so lese, kann ich dir auch nur raten, verkaufe dein Nerve und hole dir ein normales Torque! Ich dachte, dass du deutlich mehr bergaborientierte Sachen machen willst, aber bei dem, was du so schreibst, wirst du mit einem Torque vollends glücklich werden! So viel schlechter bergauf geht es nicht (i. V. z. Nerve) und bergab sollte das locker genug Potential haben, wenn du nicht andauernd auf DH Strecken unterwegs bist. Du kannst das Bike ja durch die Auswahl der Komponenten in gewisse Richtungen verlagern (z. B. mit einem Stahlfeder Dämpfer). Mein altes Torque ist von der Geo her mit der 180er Gabel quasi identisch mit dem aktuellen normalen Torque, nur habe ich durch das recht soft abgestimmte Fahrwerk das Potential eher Richtung abwärts verschoben. Meiner Meinung nach hat es dadurch nichts an Tourenqualitäten verloren, eher im Gegenteil, durch den nicht mehr einsackenden Dämpfer und die absenkbare Gabel, also für mich eine win-win-situation 
Da Canyon in den letzten Jahren ihre Bikes mMn fast durchweg ziemlich miserabel ausstattet, kann ich dir eigentlich nur empfehlen, es nach der Rahmenfarbe zu kaufen  Den ganzen Schmodder, der original dran ist verhökern und es neu, RICHTIG aufzubauen  Kannst ja mal schauen, ob beim Alpinist oder Trailflow (gibts beide in weiß-schwarz mit orangenen Parts ) bestimmte Teile dran sind, die du behalten würdest und durchrechnen, wo du unterm Strich durch den Verkauf der restlichen Teile besser wegkommst - hab ich auch so gemacht, die Arbeit lohnt sich!

Die Sache mit den 2 Laufradsätzen ist für das was du fahren willst eigentlich eh völlig überflüssig. Nimm einen guten Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Stabilität, das reicht in beide Richtungen für alles! Ich fahre ja z. B. auch mit meinem Bikepark-Setup Touren (oder umgekehrt...? ), mein LRS hat knapp 2,1kg, etwas haltbares mit ~1900g ist durchaus realistisch und noch bezahlbar.
Die Fat Albert taugen schon für so einiges! (@ Schmok: klar hat eine MM mehr Grip auf so Sachen wie weichem Waldboden oder Geröll, aber um die FA wirklich an ihre Grenzen zu bringen, muss man es schon recht wild treiben ) Die kann man durchaus als Allzweckbereifung von Tour bis FR light gebrauchen. Eine etwas stabilere Variante, die auch gut rollt und vor allem bestialischen Kurvengrip hat wären die schon erwähnten Wicked Will, ggf. mit einer MM vorne, je nach Gelände. Mit der originalen Maxxis Kombi des Trailflow (Minion F/Ardent EXO) kommt man auch leicht an die Grenzen, der Minion taugt vorne nur was in der ST Mischung und der Ardent ist für mehr als Toureneinsatz im absolut Trockenen mMn nicht zu gebrauchen. Die Minion F ST/Highroller Kombi vom Playzone ist ansich gut, aber rein für Bikepark, da die Teile sau schwer sind (Doppelkarkasse).

Bzgl. Track Flip: Also von Canyon gab es die Info, dass man beide Federwegseinstellungen jeweils mit beiden Lenkwinkeln fahren kann. Das wird natürlich beides über den Track Flip realisiert! Man kann das Teil ja ein Mal drehen und dann noch links/rechts vertauschen. Wenn du dir das Teil mal anschaust, sollte der Groschen fallen  Die Positionen sind jeweils mit dem Federweg sowie "hi/lo" markiert.

Bzgl. Rahmengröße: ich bin 4cm länger, meine Beine 3cm und habe 3kg mehr auf den Rippen, also recht vergleichbar. Ich denke, S wäre dir zu klein, daher ganz klar -> M!


@ DiscoDuDe: Deine Schilderung zu der Sache mit dem Wegtauchen ist so nicht ganz richtig. Man kann hier eine Luft- mit einer Stahl-Gabel nicht 1:1 vergleichen. Eine Stahlfeder Gabel taucht dir, sofern die Feder nicht extrem weich ist, auch ohne nennenswerte Druckstufendämpfung kaum weg. Bei einer Luftgabel hat man erstens mit dem Durchrauschen durch den mittleren Federweg, zweitens mit dem schlechteren Ansprechen und drittens mit der Progressivität zu kämpfen. Um dem Herr zu werden, muss man einen relativ niedrigen Druck und dafür mehr Druckstufendämpfung fahren. Ich fahre meine Stahlfeder-Lyrik z. B. mit fast komplett offenen Druckstufen (lediglich 2 Klicks Lowspeed).


----------



## monkey10 (19. Oktober 2011)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> aber wozu dann FRX? Reicht nicht auch ein normales Torque? Kommt halt finde ich bei dir wirklich drauf an wie sehr du das bike im Bikepark über 5 meter hohe drops etc. quälen willst



bin ein sehr zufriedener torque fr (2011) besitzer. deckt meinen einsatzbereich nahezu perfekt ab.

für regelmäßige(re) bikeparkbesuche hätte ich aber nichts dagegen, wenn der lenkwinkel flacher, das tretlager tiefer und der radstand länger wäre. ist einfach für anlieger, speed angenehmer. da sich leider kein winkelsteuersatz ins torque fr einbauen läßt, hat als reines bikepark-bike sicher das FRX die bessere geo. v.a. da du ja doch nicht so groß bist und eventuell sogar ein L nehmen könntest (zur not halt mit einem 10-15mm kürzeren vorbau als von canyon geplant)

wennst dich 5m drops springen traust, dann würde ich genauso dem trailflow 2011 wie einem torque rockzone 2012 vertrauen

ich bin nur sporadisch im bikepark (heuer bisher 16/105 ausflügen), und dann eher auf den spassigen/flowigen FR-strecken. den rest kurbel ich mit eigener kraft bergauf (800-2000hm). meist in den ostalpen, hin und wieder auch auf einfachen trails.

bin heuer auch diverse DHler in leogang/semmering gefahren. da gibts schon einen spürbaren unterschied zu meinem torque fr (alpinist). wenn ich eben aber nur sporadisch im park so ein gerät brauche, dann leihe ich mir halt eines aus.

dafür macht das leichte torque fr in den alpen auf technischen trails einen riesenspass - und eben sogar auf einfachen singletrails im wald. ob letzteres mit einem deutlich schwereren FRX spass macht, ich weiß nicht. den geo-daten alleine würd ich bzgl uphill-fähigkeit da nicht ganz vertrauen, dass muss man einfach probieren.

ich würde mir genau überlegen, was du fahren willst, mit welchen leuten du hauptsächlich unterwegs bist (CC, AM, ED/FR, DH-biker) und welche möglichkeiten du in der nähe hast (bikepark / berge / technische trails?). ob sich das auszahlt für den einen urlaub in den richtigen bergen ein FRX zu kaufen und den rest der saison zuhause mit dem AM weiterzufahren. für den einen bike-urlaub / jahr kann man sich auch das richtige rad ausleihen.  

LG


----------



## DiscoDuDe (19. Oktober 2011)

@ smubob 

du hast recht bezüglich dem wegtauchen,


@ All

weiß einer ob das Trailflow eine Kashima Coat Beschichtung hat bei der Gabel und beim Dämpfer?

Laut fox homepage sollte ja ein Factory Modell und da wäre ja die 36 Factory Float verbaut Kashima Coat haben und auch der DHX Air.. laut canyon aber nicht, zumindest beim Trailflow nicht, alpinist hats zumindest vorne Vertride vorne und hinten.... und die fotos sind eigentlich auch irrefürend bei all den modellen, weil beim trailflow bei der gabel steht: Abbildung entspricht nicht der Ausstattung.... (Auch die Farbe der Tauchrohre passt nicht ganz..)

weiß wer nähereS???

lg


----------



## greg12 (19. Oktober 2011)

eindeutig oem versionen. also kein kashima. 
eine factory float fit rc2 mit kashima gibts im aftermarket auch nicht. 
fit rc2 gibts nur als van mit kashima.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (19. Oktober 2011)

@ greg12

--> http://www.foxracingshox.com/product.php?m=bike&t=forks&p=36401&ref=filter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> bin ein sehr zufriedener torque fr (2011) besitzer.


[klugschei$$modus]Nein, du bist ein sehr zufriedener Torque Besitzer!  Ein Torque FR gab es 2009 zum letzten Mal...[/klugschei$$modus]


----------



## Wurzelmann (25. Oktober 2011)

Mir gibt der extrem kurze Reach des FRX noch zu denken. 

Ich fahr im Moment Speci Enduro in L mit 457mm Reach. Das SX Trail, vergleichbar zum FRX, hat in L 453mm (beide haben annähernd 620mm Oberrohrlänge). Sogar das Demo liegt in L beim Reach keinen cm darunter. 

Das FRX in L hat einen Reach von 416mm. Das ist ungefähr so viel, wie beim Demo in größe S 

Mir ist klar, dass am Ende nur die Probefahrt weiterhilft, aber kann einer der Torque/ alt FRX Besitzer in meinem Größenbereich (1.90m, SL 91cm) bitte seine Erfahrung mit diesem kurzen Reach/Oberrohr weitergeben? Vielleicht sogar im Vgl. zu lang-Reach Bikes 

Vielen Dank

Wurzl


----------



## monkey10 (25. Oktober 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Mir gibt der extrem kurze Reach des FRX noch zu denken.
> 
> Ich fahr im Moment Speci Enduro in L mit 457mm Reach. Das SX Trail, vergleichbar zum FRX, hat in L 453mm (beide haben annähernd 620mm Oberrohrlänge). Sogar das Demo liegt in L beim Reach keinen cm darunter.
> 
> ...



Ich fahr bei gleicher KG/SL ein Torque Alpinist in L. Einsatzbereich hauptsächlich technische Touren mit sehr engen Spitzkehren/Trialeinlagen/Vertrides in den Ostalpen, nur hin und wieder flowige einfache Trails und Bikepark.

Da mein Aufenthalt in Leogang inkl. Bike gratis war, habe ich mir im Vergleich ein langes Kona Operator DH genommen und musste nach 3 intensiven Tagen feststellen, dass das 622mm-Oberrohr (bei 74,4° Sitzwinkel sicher ein Reach wie beim Speci od. länger), sowie langer Radstand überhaupt keinen Nachteil hatten. Natürlich ist das ein ganz anderes Bike (Coil, LW, Tretlager usw).

Im Vergleich dazu war ich dann noch ein paar mal mit eigenem Bike (Tork mit 55mm Vorbau) auf den gleichen Strecken. Es war auf dem oberen Hangman, X-Line im Speed einfach deutlich unruhiger bzw konnte ich nicht so aktiv "im" Bike fahren, war irgendwie "enger". Dadurch waren auch die einfachen schneller Anlieger und Wurzelpassagen weniger flowig. Kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass ich nur recht wenig im Park bin (12/106 Biketagen heuer), hier also meine Technik noch ordentlich verbessern kann. Es hat auch mit dem Tork Riesenspass gemacht, v.a. die Sprungeinlagen am Flying Gangster.

Ich hab dann vor weniger Wochen einen Testtag genutzt um im Vergleich ein Speci Enduro EVO in L an einem (durch den Standort gebundenen recht einfachen) Trail zu probieren. Das Speci war mir dann aber am Trail doch zu lang und daher unhandlich/sperrig. Wobei hier ein vielleicht ein kürzerer Vorbau helfen könnte (irgendwas zwischen 70-90mm war montiert). Somit bin ich mit meinem Bike in meinem Einsatzbereich (technische Touren mit 800-2000hm Uphill ca 110-130x im Jahr) zufrieden, wobei mich ein 10-15mm längeres OR am Tork nicht wirklich stören würde (dann würde ich halt zur Not einen 40mm Vorbau fahren).

FAZIT: Ich bin auch sehr skeptisch, was das kürzere OR des neuen FRX betrifft. Ohne Probefahrt würde ich das nicht riskieren. Mal schauen, ob ich nächstes Jahr eines in die Hände zum Testen bekomme.

Wäre sehr schade, wenn durch das so kurze OR die neuen FRX für Leute ab 180-185cm keine Option wären...


----------



## Wurzelmann (25. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Ich fahr bei gleicher KG/SL ein Torque Alpinist in L. Einsatzbereich hauptsächlich technische Touren mit sehr engen Spitzkehren/Trialeinlagen/Vertrides in den Ostalpen, nur hin und wieder flowige einfache Trails und Bikepark.
> 
> Da mein Aufenthalt in Leogang inkl. Bike gratis war, habe ich mir im Vergleich ein langes Kona Operator DH genommen und musste nach 3 intensiven Tagen feststellen, dass das 622mm-Oberrohr (bei 74,4° Sitzwinkel sicher ein Reach wie beim Speci od. länger), sowie langer Radstand überhaupt keinen Nachteil hatten. Natürlich ist das ein ganz anderes Bike (Coil, LW, Tretlager usw).
> 
> ...



Wahnsinns Feedback! Vielen Dank 

Ich fahr das Enduro auch mit 50er Vorbau. Da stehen mir wohl doch noch ein paar Testfahrten bevor


----------



## mc83 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir die Rahmen mal aufgezeichnet. Beim FRX käme ich auf eine Oberrohrlänge von 626mm (mitte Steuersatz bis mitte Sattelstütze waagerecht zum Boden). Beim Nerve in L auf 650mm. Ich habe mal beim nerve 2011 Thread nachgefragt, ob das jemand kontrollieren könnte.

Ich hatte vorher ein Nerve in L mit einem 50mm Vorbau. Das ging noch gut zum Tourenfahren.


----------



## mc83 (26. Oktober 2011)

So jetzt brauche ich mal einen Geometrieexperten:
Wenn ich alles aufzeichne d.h. auch das Tretlager mit Hilfe des Reach liegt das Tretlager deutlich vor dem Sitzrohr! Auf den Bildern liegt das Tretlager jedoch hinter dem Knick des Sattelrohrs.
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass die Angabe vom Reach nicht stimmt!

Vergleich mit SX Trail in L:
Lenk und Sitzwinkel zum FRX +-1°
Oberrohr actual 10mm kürzer als FRX
Sitzrohr 12mm kürzer als FRX
Oberrohr Horizontal SX Trail (das Maß welches ich probiert habe herauszufinden) 617mm
Reach 38mm länger als FRX

Somit könnten meine ausgemessene 626mm Oberrohr horizontal in etwa stimmen.
Aber der Reach kommt mir komisch vor.
Habe auch herrn Staab eine PN geschrieben.
Vielleicht kann er oder ein User Licht ins dunkle bringen.

Gruß


----------



## Wurzelmann (26. Oktober 2011)

mc83 schrieb:


> So jetzt brauche ich mal einen Geometrieexperten:
> Wenn ich alles aufzeichne d.h. auch das Tretlager mit Hilfe des Reach liegt das Tretlager deutlich vor dem Sitzrohr! Auf den Bildern liegt das Tretlager jedoch hinter dem Knick des Sattelrohrs.
> Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass die Angabe vom Reach nicht stimmt!
> 
> ...



Canyon gibt gar keine Oberrohrlänge (actual) an. Die ist auch nicht relevant.

Du musst die 617mm vom SXT (horizontal) mit den 585mm vom FRX vergleichen. Damit ist das FRX 3.2cm kürzer. Beim etwas flacheren Sitzwinkel des FRX bedeutet das, dass das Tretlager auch noch weiter vorne sitzt, als beim SXT. Daher ist der Unterschied beim Reach auch 3.7cm. 

Passt eigentlich alles.

Das kürzere Sitzrohr des SXT könnte höchstens noch dazu führen, dass die vergleichbare Oberrohrlänge beim SXT eigentlich noch größer sein müsste. Dafür wäre dann der Sitzwinkel wieder flacher. Im Stehen ändert das aber nichts. Da ist der Reach entscheidend.


----------



## monkey10 (26. Oktober 2011)

@mc83:

wie kommst du darauf, dass die horizontale OR-länge des torque frx 2012 in L nicht wie von canyon angegeben 585mm sondern 625mm haben soll? 

doch nicht etwa weil das geo-skizze auf der canyon-HP seit dem relauch ein falsches maß zeigt. da ich ein alpinist besitze, weiß ich, dass die horizontale OR-länge falsch eingezeichnet ist, aber der wert in der tabelle ganz gut auf das maß hinkommt, was ganz allgemein unter horizontaler OR-länge bekannt ist. um das zu veranschaulichen ein kleines bild:






hier als Bsp ein Strive - ist aber seit dem Relaunch bei allen Modellen gleich

ansonsten gibt es natürlich noch einige fehler bzw ungenauigkeiten in den geometrie angaben von canyon, z.B. die gabeleinbaulänge (fox40 =//= fox36), keine angaben über die einstellung des track flip bei den geoangaben bzw kann der radstand nicht konstant bleiben bei veränderung von tretlagerhöhe & lenkwinkel. und zumindest für den reach wären die angaben von radstand und lenkwinkel sehr wichtig.

unter der annahme der trackflip einstellungen auf 64° bei höherem tretlager (+20mm) kommen die geo-angaben (stack & reach) von canyon für das FRX 2012 mit Fox40 ganz gut hin:






Das die gemessen Daten von jenen der Homepage um ein paar mm abweichen können, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen. Aber nicht wirklich, dass sich das horizontale OR um 4cm(!!!) länger ist (wie von dir angenommen) als auf der Canyon-HP verzeichnet


----------



## mc83 (27. Oktober 2011)

@_ Wurzelmann: "Canyon gibt gar keine Oberrohrlänge (actual) an. Die ist auch nicht relevant. Du musst die 617mm vom SXT (horizontal) mit den 585mm vom FRX vergleichen."_

die ist für mich sehrwohl relevant, man kann doch nicht die Oberrohrlänge vom SXT welche horizontal gemessen d.h. bis zur ausgezogenen Stütze mit dem FRX welche laut Skizze nur bis zum Sitzrohr gemessen wird vergleichen. Da ist klar, dass das FRX dann kürzer ist.

@ _monkey10: "wie kommst du darauf, dass die horizontale OR-länge des torque frx 2012 in L nicht wie von canyon angegeben 585mm sondern 625mm haben soll? doch nicht etwa weil das geo-skizze auf der canyon-HP seit dem relauch ein falsches maß zeigt"_

Genau wie du das so schreibst: ich komme darauf, weil eben die Skizze bis zum Sitzrohr misst. somit währe ja das Oberrohr horizontalgemessen länger. Die meisten Hersteller geben ja beide Längen an, daher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Skizze stimmt.
Eine Geoskizze sollte mit den Schnittpunkten schon stimmen, denn sonst bracht man ja keine!
Die Angaben vom TrackFlip fehlen leider, stimmt.

_"Das die gemessen Daten von jenen der Homepage um ein paar mm abweichen können, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen. Aber nicht wirklich, dass sich das horizontale OR um 4cm(!!!) länger ist (wie von dir angenommen) als auf der Canyon-HP verzeichnet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "_

Um Abweichungen von ein paar mm gehts mir nicht, so genau kann das eh kaum jemand nachmessen. Die ausgemessenen horizontalen 626mm können nur stimmen, wenn die Geoskizze von Canyon stimmt, wenn das so ist wie du es auf der Skizze eingezeichnet hast, stimmt es natürlich nicht!

Wann stellen die eine richtige Geoskizze ein (= wichtig für die Kaufentscheidung)?
Das Rad ist dann für Leute wie mich mit 187cm zu klein und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Canyon diese Käuferschicht nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hab jetzt die Skizze mit dem Radstand erweitert, welcher sich aus der Kettenstrebenlänge, den Reach und den Lenkwinkel ergibt: 1123mm
Wenn man jetzt noch das Federgabeloffset (vom Ausfallenden) dazurechnet (weiß nicht was die hat) nehmen wir mal 66mm an, würden ich auf den angegebenen Radstand laut Geoskizze von 1189mm kommen.

Somit hast du mich überzeugt, dass die Geoskizze mit der Oberrohrlänge nicht stimmt sondern so ist, wie du das eingezeichnet hast.
Das ist aber dann doch ein deutlicher Unterschied und sollte von Canyon behoben werden.


----------



## mlb (27. Oktober 2011)

Da ich das alte FRX habe und mir das ´12er bestellt habe, haben mich die Geometriediskussionen hier ein wenig nervös gemacht, dachte das ´12 könnte zu kurz sein...

Hábe daher mal in der Mittagspause meinen Rechner ein wenig mit den vorhandenen Geo Daten beider Modelle gefüttert und als Gabel ne Boxxer angenommen (Tech, Zeichnung gibts bei sram Service, 09 FRX aus dem Katalog)

Die Angaben Reach und Stack kommen beim ´12er in L für 64° Lw ganz gut hin.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1004398

Das 09 FRX ist noch kürzer, bin aber prima damit zurechtgekommen.... ...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1004398

Also zu kurz wirds ´12 wohl nicht ausfallen...


----------



## mc83 (27. Oktober 2011)

So wirds auch sein, dass die Angabe vom Reach stimmt. Aber dann stimmt die Angabe von der Oberrohrlänge nicht - glaube ich mal.

Wie groß bist du, welche Schrittlänge?
Wie kompakt sitzt du da drauf?

Gruß


----------



## mc83 (27. Oktober 2011)

So habe eine Antwort von Canyon bekommen - ich poste die, weil jetzt doch einige Leute verwirrt sind (durch Mich ) und das Thema mit der OR Länge abhakt:

"wir messen den Abstand von Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sitzrohr. Auf diesen beiden Punkten wird ein Lot errichtet und die daraus resultierende horizontale Gerade ist die Oberrohrlänge" 

@monkey10:
somit ist deine Skizze aber auch falsch.

und ich freu mich auf mein bestelltes FRX
Gruß


----------



## goolem (27. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht hilft ein Vergleich mit dem normalen Torque. Die Geo-Daten sollen sich ja nicht verändert haben. 

Torque:  Reach: 420,1, Stack: 604,1
FRX:      Reach: 415,8, Stack: 602.2

Die Differenz von rund 5mm zum normalen Torque schein mir nicht allzu viel. Das Bike bin ich schon gefahren und es passt für mich (189) eigentlich super. Somit freue ich mich auf meinen neuen Freerider.


----------



## monkey10 (27. Oktober 2011)

mc83 schrieb:


> So habe eine Antwort von Canyon bekommen - ich poste die, weil jetzt doch einige Leute verwirrt sind (durch Mich ) und das Thema mit der OR Länge abhakt:
> 
> "wir messen den Abstand von Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sitzrohr. Auf diesen beiden Punkten wird ein Lot errichtet und die daraus resultierende horizontale Gerade ist die Oberrohrlänge"
> 
> ...



tja.. leider leider bestätigt das wieder mal meine erfahrung über die kommunikation und technischen austausch mit canyon. nämlich, dass viele ihrer mitarbeiter am telefon und pc haben leider einfach keine ahnung haben.

ich bin mir *sicher*, dass die aussage oben nicht stimmt! da hat (bzw wollte) dir ein canyon mitarbeiter einfach erklären, was er auf der homepage sieht. wäre das horizontale-OR-maß so wie oben angegeben, dann hätte mein torque alpinist (L) eine von knapp 540mm! auf der homepage sind 608mm angegeben, somit wäre dann das torque 2012 um knapp 7cm länger als 2011. kann ich irgendwie gar nicht glauben. und wenn ich wie in meiner ausgebesserten skizze die horizontale OR-länge messe komme ich ziemlich genau auf die 608mm...

welch ein wunder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (27. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> tja.. leider leider bestätigt das wieder mal meine erfahrung über die kommunikation und technischen austausch mit canyon. nämlich, dass viele ihrer mitarbeiter am telefon und pc haben leider einfach keine ahnung haben.
> 
> ich bin mir *sicher*, dass die aussage oben nicht stimmt! da hat (bzw wollte) dir ein canyon mitarbeiter einfach erklären, was er auf der homepage sieht. wäre das horizontale-OR-maß so wie oben angegeben, dann hätte mein torque alpinist (L) eine von knapp 540mm! auf der homepage sind 608mm angegeben, somit wäre dann das torque 2012 um knapp 7cm länger als 2011. kann ich irgendwie gar nicht glauben. und wenn ich wie in meiner ausgebesserten skizze die horizontale OR-länge messe komme ich ziemlich genau auf die 608mm...
> 
> welch ein wunder


Ich glaube ich habe die Aussage vom Canyon MA auch erst so verstanden wie Du. Aber ich denke was er sagen wollte, war, dass Canyon von der Mitte des Rohrquerschnitts des Steuerrohrs zur Mitte des Rohrquerschnitts des Sattelrohrs bzw. der Sattelstütze misst. Dass waagerecht bis zum Schnittpunkt mit dem Sattelrohr bzw. der Sattelstütze gemessen wird, hat er wahrscheinlich als gegeben vorausgesetzt. 

Davon bin ich auch immer ausgegangen, da es m.E. Standard ist. Wenn Spesh das "actual" angiebt, verwirrt das nur. Und es hat auch immer noch keine Relevanz (@mc83), da das actual bei gleicher Radgröße davon abhängt, in welchem Winkel das Oberrohr verläuft. Das ist nämlich die tatsächliche Länge des physischen Oberrohrs (ohne Kurven) von Schweißpunkt zu Schweißpunk (bzw. Rohrmitte zu Rohrmitte durch die beiden Schweißpunkte).

Der Reach in Verbindung mit dem Sitzwinkel hat aber von Anfang an eh schon alles gesagt (oder eben auch Monkey10's Skizze). Da braucht man gar nicht viel über Messtechniken zu philosophieren


----------



## mc83 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe das so dass sie Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sitzrohr messen. Dann mittels Lot das Sitzrohr 90° zum Boden verlängern und horizontal zum Steuerrohr messen. Ansonsten braucht man ja kein Lot. (spiegelt sich aber so nicht in meinen Zeichnungen wieder)

@monkey10: ich will und kann dir nichts abstreiten, da ich kein Torque zum Vergleich habe. Jedoch wäre es nicht zuvielverlangt, wenn man sich auf die Aussage deines Mitarbeiters verlassen kann.

Die Aussagen vom User goolem ist mir natürlich lieber als so ein Zahlengewürfel. Solche sind aber doch sehr rar.

Die Angabe von Canyon bis mitte Sitzrohr finde ich auch komisch, mit der kann man ja nichts anfangen (meistens geben die Hersteller ja beide an). Das OR ist insofern wichtig, da ich dann weiß, wie sehr gestreckt ich da drauf sitze.

@wurzelmann: was sagt mir der Reach (vielleicht per PN dann müllt man den Thread nicht so zu)
"Der Reach in Verbindung mit dem Sitzwinkel hat eh schon alles gesagt" Was hat der gesagt?
Der Reach hat doch nichts mit der Oberrohrläng zu tun, da ja der Schnittpunkt des Sattelrohrs nicht im Zentrum des Tretlagers ist.

Fragen eines Unwissenden
Habe noch was vergessen (laut MA Canyon): "Das FRX ist noch mit 187cm un 89SL gut pedalierbar, erst ab 190 ist das FRX vermehr Abfahrtsorientiert"

Gruß


----------



## monkey10 (27. Oktober 2011)

mc83 schrieb:


> *Ich verstehe das so* dass sie Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sitzrohr messen. Dann mittels Lot das Sitzrohr 90° zum Boden verlängern und horizontal zum Steuerrohr messen. Ansonsten braucht man ja kein Lot.
> 
> @monkey10: ich will und kann dir nichts abstreiten, da *ich kein Torque zum Vergleich habe*. Jedoch *wä*h*re es nicht zuvielverlangt, wenn man sich auf die Aussage deines Mitarbeiters verlassen kann*





monkey10 schrieb:


> tja.. leider leider bestätigt das wieder mal *meine erfahrung... mit canyon*. nämlich, dass *viele ihrer mitarbeiter am telefon und pc haben leider einfach keine ahnung haben*



es ist ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt. ich schreibe hier nicht um mit aller gewalt unbedingt recht zu behalten. manche erfahrungen im leben muss man wohl einfach selbst machen.

drei dingen noch:

*1.* kann das torque FRX 2012 sehr wohl für dich bei deinem einsatzbereich (was das immer auch ist) ideal sein und genau deinen individuellen wünschen entsprechen

*2.* der nicht so anspruchsvolle (oder engstirnige) kann sich auch an sein bike anpassen

*3.* sollte man sich kein versenderbike kaufen, nur weil es billig ist. um damit glücklich zu werden braucht es ein gewisses maß selbstständigkeit, etwas technisches (bastel-)geschick und verschiedener erfahrung (um zu wissen was man will). aber natürlich kann man auch einfach nur glück haben

du bist hier im ibc-forum angemeldet. nutze es wie du willst - blicke vielleicht auch über den tellerrand (=canyon-unterforum) hinaus, wenn du von know-how und erfahrungswerten der forumswelt profitieren willst. aber vertraue ruhig auch dir selbst

LG


----------



## mc83 (27. Oktober 2011)

Was soll ich da antworten?
Du hast da ja recht, aber wenn man vorher noch kein FR Bike hatte, kann man nicht auf Erfahrungen zurückgreifen diese habe ich bei den RR, sind aber nicht aufs FR Bike übertragbar.

Zu 2: sich an das Bike anpassen ist natürlich schlecht.

Zu 3: das Technischen Geschick ist das Letzte was mir fehlt also daran sollte es nicht scheitern 

Ich werde es mal auf mich zukommen lassen.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: ich habe Euch die Antwort von einem MA mitgeteilt. Was ich mir dabei Denke sage ich nicht. Jeder kann sich selber seine Antwort reimen. Somit können wir das Thema eigentlich beenden und müssen diesbezüglich warten bis die Bikes verfügbar sind.

Gruß


----------



## Wurzelmann (28. Oktober 2011)

mc83 schrieb:


> @wurzelmann: was sagt mir der Reach (vielleicht per PN dann müllt man den Thread nicht so zu)
> "Der Reach in Verbindung mit dem Sitzwinkel hat eh schon alles gesagt" Was hat der gesagt?
> Der Reach hat doch nichts mit der Oberrohrläng zu tun, da ja der Schnittpunkt des Sattelrohrs nicht im Zentrum des Tretlagers ist.
> 
> Gruß



Ob ein Freeride Bike oder ein Downhiller lang oder kurz ist, hängt vom Reach ab, nicht von der Oberrohrlänge. Das liegt daran, dass:

1. So ein Rad in erster Linie bergab und damit im Stehen gefahren wird; und dass

2. die Sitzwinkel bei solchen Rädern sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen können. 

Ein Rad mit kurzem Reach und flachem Sitzwinkel kann im Sitzen genau so lang sein, wie ein Rad mit langem Reach und kurzem Sitzwinkel. Natürlich wird es sich beim Pedalieren anders anfühlen, wenn man bei flachem Sitzwinkel von hinten in die Pedale tritt und über der HR Nabe sitzt, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Wenn ich jetzt zwei Räder habe, die sich im Reach um fast 4cm unterscheiden, aber beim Sitzwinkel sehr ähnlich sind, dann fällt der Unterschied im Oberrohr eben auch ähnlich aus. 2° machen da vielleicht 1cm aus. In sofern spielt die genaue Position des Knicks im Sitzrohr einfach keine ausreichend große Rolle. Das kann man alles genau ausrechnen, aber mit ein bisschen Eye-balling kommt man schon recht gut hin. Die Geometrie eines Fahrrads bestimmt sich ja aus relativ wenigen Variablen, die man i.d.R. noch gut abschätzen kann. 

Aber, und da verweise ich auf Monkey10, eigene Erfahrungswerte sind durch nichts zu ersetzen. 

Mein Ansatz beim Abschätzen des FRX war folgender:

1) Reach im vgl. zu meinem jetzigen Rad?
2) Sitzwinkel ausreichend Steil zum Pedalieren?
3) Sitzrohr lang genug, dass ich den Sattel hoch genug bekomme?
4) Sattelstütze ausreichend versenkbar, oder muss es eine Teleskopstütze sein, dann zurück zu 3?
5) Radstand nicht zu lang trotz flachem Lenkwinkel (das hängt dann wieder mit der Kettenstrebenlänge und dem Reach zusammen)

Ab da hilft nur noch ausprobieren.


----------



## mc83 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ok, danke für die Erklärung.
Ich werde mal ein paar andere Bikes testen um einen Vergleich zu haben um mit den Maßen was anfangen zu können (was fühlt sich gut an , was nicht).

Gruß


----------



## simdiem (28. Oktober 2011)

Das hat sich ja echt mal zu einem interessanten Thread entwickelt. Danke nochmals für die vielen Beiträge. Ich werde darauf bald noch eingehen; momentan habe ich zu viel um die Ohren.

Eine kurze Frage habe ich aber noch: 

Inwieweit haltet ihr es für sinnvoll das alte FRX und die normalen Torquemodelle bei Canyon probezufahren, da die 2012er Modelle ja noch nicht verfügbar sind?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (28. Oktober 2011)

simdiem schrieb:


> Inwieweit haltet ihr es für sinnvoll das alte FRX und die normalen Torquemodelle bei Canyon probezufahren, da die 2012er Modelle ja noch nicht verfügbar sind?



Torque FRX 2011 Probezufahren derzeit bei Canyon im Showroom hat genau NULL Sinn, da es ja ein neues Bike für 2012 gibt! und eben Geo und alles komplett anders ist!

Normales Torque, also Trailflow, Alpinist etc. kannst ohne probleme ausprobieren ist ja das selbe, der Rahmen ist ja nur ein etwas leichter geworden aber Geo ist bis auf den längeren Vorbau jetzt 65mm bei M im Trailflow zu 50mm beim 2011 er gleich geblieben. Ka warum canyon jetzt längere Vorbaus montiert bei den Torque Modellen. Wie ich meins bestellt hab die Woche habe ich Ihnen geschrieben ob sie nicht einen kürzeren Vorbau draufgeben könnten.


----------



## stonehill (29. Oktober 2011)

Als ich mein Dropzone vergangenen Montag abgeholt hab hab ich den Verkäufer nach dem neuen FRX gefragt. Er meinte sie hätten eines bereits im Shop. Weiß aber nicht welche Größe das gehabt haben soll.


----------



## simdiem (29. Oktober 2011)

Das ist korrekt. Größe M, Modell Flashzone. Is jetzt gut eingefahren xD. Ich bin heute nach Koblenz gefahren um das Torque und das Torque FRX Probezufahren. 
Wenn es jemanden interessiert kann ich ein paar Eindrücke schildern. Wenn es sowieso keinen interessiert, dann spar ich es mir ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (29. Oktober 2011)

simdiem schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt. Größe M, Modell Flashzone. Is jetzt gut eingefahren xD. Ich bin heute nach Koblenz gefahren um das Torque und das Torque FRX Probezufahren.
> Wenn es jemanden interessiert kann ich ein paar Eindrücke schildern. Wenn es sowieso keinen interessiert, dann spar ich es mir ...



hör sofort auf, uns auf die Folter zu spannen


----------



## simdiem (29. Oktober 2011)

Also gut...

Vorwort: Jegliche Eindrücke und Schilderungen sind rein subjektiv und daher aus der Sicht des Autors wahr. Sie sind nicht in Frage zu stellen, solange sie nicht jemand anders für sich selbst er"fahren hat   

Die Erfahrungen gelten nur für folgende Körpermaße: ^^

Körpergröße: 176 cm
Schritthöhe/länge: 82cm
Torsolänge: 63 cm
Schulterbreite: 40 cm
Armlänge 64 cm
Gewicht: in Unterwäsche 64 kg, Fahrfertig (Helm Rucksack Protektoren Werkzeug) ca. 70 kg

Also los gehts:

Ich hatte am Anfang des Themas ja schon erläutert um was es mir im Endeffekt geht; um den Aufbau eines relativ"leichten" Enduro-Freerider (Achtung neue Kategorie xD ) mit massiv Federweg, der aber auch noch für Touren geeignet sein soll.  Ob das so funktioniert oder nicht, dazu wird es in dem Post keine Antwort geben.

Und vielleicht eins noch vorweg: Momentan fahre ich ein Nerve AM in M und heute war mein erster Kontakt mit Freeride-Downhill Bikes.

Und noch was vorweg: Keins der heute gefahrenen Bikes habe ich extra auf mein Gewicht angepasst. Bei den Stahlfederelementen dürfte es deshalb grundsätzlich etwas zu straff gewesen sein (und eine Anpassung ist auch beim Probefahren nicht möglich). Zudem sollte die Sinnhaftigkeit einer Fahrwerksbewertung die auf einem gepflastertem Parkplatz stattfand nicht zur Diskussion stehen  . Von daher werde ich nur auf die Geometrie und mein "Sitzgefühl" eingehen.

Was ich gefahren bin: 
Torque FRX 2012 Flashzone in M
Torque 2011 Dropzone in S und M 
Torque 2011 Alpinist in M

Zuerstmal habe ich mir einen Meterstab geschnappt und gemessen. Die angegeben Oberrohrlänge ist korrekt. Man misst von der Mitte des Steuerrohrs horizontal bis zur Mitte der Sattelstütze.  Somit hat das FRX die Oberrohrlänge von 575 mm.

Aufgrund meiner Körpermaße spuckte das PPS Größe M aus.

Vergleich FRX zu Torque: beides in M

Der Vergleich ist insofern schwierig, da im FRX die Fox40, also Doppelbrücke eingebaut war (zumindest mein Fahreindruck). 

Die Geometrie: Das erstaunliche war, dass ich auf dem Torque das Gefühl hatte, fast ein wenig aufrechter zu sitzen als auf dem FRX. Wogegen ja eigentlich schon die länger Einbaulänge der Gabel beim FRX sprechen würde. Nach der Schilderung meines Eindrucks dem Berater, stellten wir die Bikes nebeneinander und in der Tat war das Torque von der Lenkerhöhe bissle mehr wie ein cm höher. Ob das jetzt am anderen Lenker lag, kam mir erst bei der Heimfahrt und  habe ich gar nicht überprüft. Meine Vermutung ist eine andere. Das Steuerrohr vom Torque ist einen cm länger als das vom FRX. Zudem sind beim Torque 2x5mm Spacer verbaut. Beim FRX 5mm. Ich vermute, dass daher die Differenz und das andere Sitzgefühl (aufrechter) kommt.
Beim Torque ist das Oberrohr um 8 mm länger. Das ist spürbar, fällt aber meiner Meinung nach nicht so sehr ins Gewicht. Warum, könnt ihr unten beim Vergleich Torque S-M lesen. Wer sich auf einem Torque in M von der Oberrohrlänge wohl fühlt und damit Touren fährt, wird das mit einem FRX auch können und sich darauf wohl fühlen. Von einem Wippen beim Pedalieren war weder beim Torque noch beim FRX etwas zu spüren. (Die Frage bleibt offen, ob sich das mit anderen Federn ändern würde; ich halte dies aber für eher unwahrscheinlich.)

Meine Schlussforgerung, per Zeichnung (Seite 1), man sitzt beim FRX nicht weiter über dem Hinterrad wie beim Torque, hat sich bestätigt. Hier ist kein Unterschied spürbar.

Eine geile Sache ist der Track-Flip und hier nochmal der Dank an meinen Berater Raphael ! 
Die erste einstellung war 203 Low; also flacher Lenkwinkel. In dieser Einstellung ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zum Torque spürbar. Während sich das Torque agil, spritzig und wendig einlenken lässt, ist hier das FRX eher träge (natürlich dementsprechend laufruhiger). Ich denke, dieser (für mich negative) Eindruck wurde zusätzlich durch die schwere, massive Fox40 begünstigt und ist nur zu einem kleinen Teil auf die Rahmengeometie (Lenkwinkel) zurückzuführen. Deswegen hatte mich die Einstellung 203 High also steiler Lenkwinkel interessiert und tataaa wir haben den TrackFlip umgebaut  
Und siehe da, das FRX bekam einen Teil seiner Wendigkeit vom Torque zurück. Doch auch hier bin ich noch davon überzeugt, dass sich das noch viel wendiger mit einer leichteren SingleCrown Gabel anfühlen würde. 

Was ich dann noch versuchte, war die Einstellung 185 High.  Hier hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der Sitzwinkel steiler wurde. Was ja noch geschickter für Touren wäre. Auf diese Einschätzung aber keine Gewähr, dafür hatte ich keinen optischen Vergleich.


Vergleich Torque M-S:

Wie schon gesagt, das PPS sagte M. Von euch kam aber auch der Vorschlag S. Das erstaunliche war, dass ich mich auf dem S irgendwie mit ausgefahrener Sattelstütze (Tourenposition) und beim Fahren im Stehen pudelwohl gefühlt hatte :O . Es fühlte sich total handlich und wendig an und es ließ sich natürlich viel einfacher aufs Hinterrad ziehen. 
Allerdings sieht das ganze relativ "affig" aus, wenn der Sattel unten ist und ich im Sitzen pedaliere 
Ich denke S wäre perfekt fürs Springen und kniffelige enge Trails. Für bergauf könnte das ganze vielleicht einen Tick zu gedrängt sein.
Auf dem M sitzt man gestreckter, was dem Tourenfahren zu gute kommen würde. 


Wenn es jetzt nur das Torque geben würde, wäre die Entscheidung zwischen M und S schwierig, wobei wahrscheinlich das S gewonnen hätte.
Es lässt sich einfach einfacher damit spielen 

ABER, es gibt ja noch das FRX. Und hier hat es mir der Trackflip enorm angetan. Zum einen, ist der Rahmen im M noch ein klitzekleines bißchen kürzer (8mm) (das heißt, er rückt für mich in Richtung des Torque S Rahmens),  zum anderen ergeben sich durch die 4 verschiedenen Einstellungen des Trackflips,  4 unterschiedliche Charakterzüge mit unterschiedlichen Einsatzgebieten. Diese Vielschichtigkeit macht den FRX Rahmen für mich enorm interessant und sehr spannend. Und ich vermute es bedarf einiger Zeit um alle Facetten der 4 verschiedenen Charakterzüge kennenzulernen.

Ich denke, wobei ich mir jetzt noch in Ruhe darüber Gedanken machen und die Eindrücke verarbeiten muss, dass es für mich ein FRX Rahmen in M wird. 
Die Größe S kommt beim FRX für mich nicht in Frage, denn er wäre noch kürzer als der Torque in S und zum anderen, was ganz WICHTIG ist, könnte ich beim FRX in S die Sattelstütze, FÜR MEINE Schrittlänge, nicht mehr komplett versenken, was beim FRX in M gerade so noch möglich wäre.

Ich bin 2,5 h probegefahren. Ich habe jetzt versucht meine Eindrücke möglichst präzise und vollständig in Worte zu fassen. Vielleicht hift es dem Einen oder Anderen etwas. Wenn ihr euch jedoch wegen der Größe unsicher seit,
dann versucht wirklich die Bikes probezufahren. Das ist mein wertvollster Rat den ich euch geben kann. Nur das öffnet wirklich die Augen. 

Wenn ihr Fragen habt, oder Feedback, dann fragt! Ich werde, sofern ich es kann, euch ehrlich Antworten. 

Auch nochmals danke an Raphael, der mich unermüdlich probefahren hat lassen, alle Fragen beantwortet hat und mit mir den Track-Flip mehrmals umgebaut hat. Für mich ist vorallem letzteres nicht selbstverständlich gewesen.        

Viele Grüße
Simon 

PS: Ah das Alpinist, , jaaa, das geht nach vorne wie die Hölle  . Sehr geiles Gerät, aber außerhalb meines Anschaffungspreislimits und vom Aufbau vielleicht auch nicht ganz das was ich will. Aber halleluja kann man damit beschleunigen und hoch springen 

PS2: Um noch ein wenig Verwirrung zu stiften, habe ich noch ein Bild vom Torque in M und FRX in M hintereinander. Das Augenmerk war auf den Lenkwinkel gerichtet. Das FRX ist in Einstellung 185 High. Es macht den Anschein, nicht nur auf dem Foto, sondern für mich auch in echt, als dass der Lenkwinkel fast einen ticken steiler beim FRX sei... Aber seht und entscheidet selbst:





(Und Nein, das bin nicht ich auf dem Bild ^^)

Und noch ein normales Bild vom FRX:


----------



## DiscoDuDe (30. Oktober 2011)

hast du nicht gesagt du willst ein relativ leichtes enduro?? bzw light freerider? ist dann im prinzip nicht das FRX zu viel? Hast ja auch geschrieben eher Touren und nur ab und zu Bikepark?

weil wenn du ein playzone willst oder gar ein Rockzone (sofern ich das sehe willst du keine doppelbrückengabel ergo kein speedzone) müsstest du ordentlich was umtauschen um unter 16kg zu kommen. Ich bin der Auffassung das jedes Kilo weniger ein Bike einfach Wendiger macht und eben flexibler....... ich lass das mal so im raum stehen. (Neue DH-Brummer haben so an die 17,5kg) Dh. für mich sollte ein Enduro/Leichtfreerider um die 15 haben. 

Ich denke für dich ist ein FRX einfach zuviel, weil so wie du das schilderst hast du die selben bedürfnisse wie ich! Und wir haben bzw hatten die selbe ausgangssituation, ich auch hatte ein Nerve AM. und wollte einfach mehr, aber ich dachte auch mal ans FRX, aber wenn ich mir eben das Playzone udn Rockzone anschaue, da müsste ich ordentlich was umbauen damit ich ein für meine Verhältnisse vernünftiges Fahrwerk bekomme.

Trotzdem würde ich es extrem interresant finden wenn du ein FRX hättest und es dann schilderst wie es so beim Tourenfahren ist! Es kommt halt alles auf die Geometrie an wie du auch schon gesagt hast und die scheint ja quasi gleich zu sein...


----------



## Ronja (30. Oktober 2011)

@simdiem: Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht!


----------



## goolem (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zuammen
Hab mir gestern ein Speedzone geordert. Werde das Bike aber ordentlich umbauen. Boxxer kommt raus, dafür Totem rein. Ob SoloAir oder Coil ist noch offen. Hoffe, dass der Erlös der Boxxer die neue Gabel deckt.
Zudem kommt ein Vivid Air rein. Der Originaldämpfer kommt dann ans Bike meines Sohnes.
Eine Zweifach-XT und ein leichter LRS kompletieren das Ganze. Hab super erfahrungen mit zwei LRS gemacht. Einn leichter für Touren und Rennen, d.h. halt ein wenig aufpassen oder nachzentieren. Ein schwerer für Parks oder heftige Weekends.
Insgesamt werde ich wohl noch 800 Euro investieren. Dann bin ich zwar auf den Kosten eines Dropzones, hab aber genau das, was ich will (keine FOX ).
Hoffe, dass ich das Bike auf 15,5 kg bringe. Damit kann ich auch 2000 HM hochkurbeln. Die Geo sollte ja passen. Hab nur einen Vergleich mit dem Playzone 2010 von meinem Sohn. Ist schwer, aber die Geo universal.
Freu mich


----------



## DiscoDuDe (30. Oktober 2011)

goolem schrieb:


> Hab nur einen Vergleich mit dem Playzone 2010 von meinem Sohn. Ist schwer, aber die Geo universal.
> Freu mich



dann seits ihr ja eine ganze CANYON Familie   

ich hab so das gefühl das es anfang 2012 ordentlich viele Sun Drift MTX felgen am Markt zum Verhökern geben wird


----------



## dia-mandt (31. Oktober 2011)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> ich hab so das gefühl das es anfang 2012 ordentlich viele Sun Drift MTX felgen am Markt zum Verhökern geben wird



das glaube ich auch.
werde auch meinen "alten" LRS fahren.


----------



## simdiem (31. Oktober 2011)

bzgl. Beitrag 21,22,23,24:

@DiscoDuDe

Der LRS soll laut Forenbeiträgen scheinbar 2300 gr wiegen. Das ist korrekt.

Bezüglich Torque vs FRX. Für mich ist das FRX Geometrietechnisch ein guter Mittelweg zw. dem Torque in den Größen S und M.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Torque in S. Das fährt sich wirklcih knackig, doch glaub bergauf, oder leicht bergauf ist das doch zu kompakt.

@ Smubobb
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Track Flip. Ich habe mir das in Koblenz nochmal ausführlich angeschaut und auch getestet. Daheim hab ich dann mir die Kinematik aufgezeichnet und nachvollzogen, warum in den verschiedenen Einstellungen der Lenkwinkel steiler oder flacher, das Tretlager höhre oder tiefer sitzt und der Federweg mehr oder weniger ist.

Grundsätzlich ist in 185 High und 203 High der Lenkwinkel und der Sitzwinkel steiler und das Tretlager kommt auch höher. In den Low-Einstellungen ist es genau umgekehrt. 
das frx 7.0 ist mit 185 High abgebildet. Und das frx 5.0 ist in 185low abgebildet. Auf der Canyon Homepage. Wenn man genau hinsieht kann man den Unterschied erkennen.

Auch danke dir für die Größenempfehlung.

@Schmok
Auch dir danke für deinen Ratschlag.

@monkey10
Genau das was du in deinem Torque "vermisst", kann ich im Frx realisieren und bekomme zusätzlich noch "fast" ein normales Torque gratis dazu.


bzgl. Beitrag 55.

@DiscoDuDe:
Richtig, ein Bike das leicht ist, mit dem man alles machen kann und mit dem man auch noch gemäßigt bergauf fahren kann.
Mehr Touren wie Bikepark ist auch korrekt. ^^ 

Und ja, ich muss eine Menge tauschen, das ist richtig!  

16.7 kg wiegt das Bike plus Pedale macht 17,1 kg. 
-LRS mit max 1800gr = -500 gr
-Reifen Fat Albert = -800 gr
-2-fach xt-Kurbel
-xt- Umwerfer und Shifter
-Hone Innenlager

Das sind erstmal die nötigsten Veränderungen.
Wenn mir der Dämpfer gefällt kommt eine Titanfeder rein. Damit würden sich auch nochmal 300 gr sparen lassen. 
Was ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit tauschen werde ist die Gabel. 
Und was ich da interessant finde ist die Lyrik auf 180 mm umgebaut mit U-Turn. Damit könnten sich auch noch 200 gr sparen lassen.

Wenn man alles umbaut kommt man auch ca. 15,5 kg. Das finde ich für so ein Rad sehr leicht und auch noch gut tragbar. 

Also du darfst dich übrigens schon einmal auf den Erfahrungsbericht freuen, denn ich habe heute mir das FRX Playzone in M und lightwithe-orange bestellt 

Was ich neulich in Koblenz vergessen zu fragen habe ist folgendes, aber vielleicht weiß es ja jemand von euch:

Welche Tretlagerbreite hat das FRX?
Welche Breite hat die Hinterradnabe?
Am Rockzone ist ja ein Umwerfer montiert. Ist das ein e-Type Umwerfer?
Als Kettenführung ist beim Rockzone "Pure Cycling Chainguide" angegeben. Ist die Kettenführung bei Canyon bestellbar?

Viele Grüße 
Simon


----------



## dia-mandt (31. Oktober 2011)

Tretlagerbreite ist 68/73 also standard.
Hinterrad ist 142mm für x-12.
Für meine hope nabe muss ich da zum glück nur nen adapter bestellen. Easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (31. Oktober 2011)

scheinst dir ja das ganze gut überlegt zu haben, und auch durch die probefahrt denke ich, dass du in (hoffentlich) baldiger zukunft viel spass haben wirst

auch umbauen und basteln macht spass in der kalten jahreszeit. einen einwand habe ich jedoch:



simdiem schrieb:


> Reifen Fat Albert = -800 gr



wenn du bei einem 180mm-freerider mit moderner geometrie mit einem FA zufrieden bist, dann reicht auch ein strive oder nerve. ich will damit jetzt *keine** reifen-diskussion(!)* vom zaun brechen, dafür gibts spezielle threads im technik-forum...

gewicht sparen kannst natürlich schon, aber zumindest einen FR-reifen in der 900g-klasse (wenigstens am VR) würd ich dir dringend raten. auch abseits des bikeparks. sonst wirst das bike nicht annähernd an seine grenzen bringen können....


----------



## dia-mandt (31. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> gewicht sparen kannst natürlich schon, aber zumindest einen FR-reifen in der 900g-klasse (wenigstens am VR) würd ich dir dringend raten. auch abseits des bikeparks. sonst wirst das bike nicht annähernd an seine grenzen bringen können....



da gebe ich dir recht!!!


----------



## simdiem (1. November 2011)

Okay, danke euch beiden. Tipps und Ratschläge sind immer willkommen, solange sie vernünftig vorgetragen werden .

Das mit den Reifen ist so eine Sache. Ich hatte auf meinem Nerve ursprünglich Mountainkings drauf, bis ich dann mal in einen Bikepark wollte und mir dann Big Bettys für vorne und hinten gekauft hatte. Und eigentlich wollte ich die auch nur für den Bikepark drauflassen, doch dann haben sie mir so gut vom Gripniveau her gefallen, dass ich sie mittlerweile imme noch fahre. 

Von daher!!! Leider hab ich noch keinen Onlineshop gefunden, wo man die Reifen nach Gewicht sortieren lassen kann ^^, deswegen sind Vorschläge willkommen. Allerdings möchte ich für  mein "Flachland" nicht über 800 gr gehen. Hier bei mir reichen die Fat Alberts 3mal und wahrscheinlich würden sie auch im Schwarzwald ihren Zweck erfüllen. 

Und Allgemein, welchen Reifen würdet ihr um die 900 gr denn empfehlen?


----------



## Wurzelmann (1. November 2011)

simdiem schrieb:


> Okay, danke euch beiden. Tipps und Ratschläge sind immer willkommen, solange sie vernünftig vorgetragen werden .
> 
> Das mit den Reifen ist so eine Sache. Ich hatte auf meinem Nerve ursprünglich Mountainkings drauf, bis ich dann mal in einen Bikepark wollte und mir dann Big Bettys für vorne und hinten gekauft hatte. Und eigentlich wollte ich die auch nur für den Bikepark drauflassen, doch dann haben sie mir so gut vom Gripniveau her gefallen, dass ich sie mittlerweile imme noch fahre.
> 
> ...



Minion F Exo 2.5 in 60a oder 3c Mischung (oder beides ) = 820-900g (Silberfische.net führt eine Statistik über das Gewicht der gelieferten Reifen).

Die haben bei mir schon einige Bikeparkbesuche auf dem Buckel und werden nur noch gegen Spikes getauscht. Evtl. kommen irgendwann noch 2Plys für den Park dazu.


----------



## stonehill (1. November 2011)

M.M.n. kommt um einen zweiten Satz eh nicht herum. Bin gestern in Winterberg mit meinem Torque gewesen und war begeistert mit wie wenig Druck und viel Grip man mit den Minions (2ply) unterwegs sein kann. Vorne Super Tracky, hinten 60a Mischung. 

Hier zuhause (wo ich erst einmal Straßen hinter mich bringen muss um ins gewünschte Gelände zu kommen) werd ich aber weiterhin den Fat Albert 2.4 fahren. Klar kommt der schneller an seine Grenzen aber hier vor Ort hab ich keine extremen Wurzelpassagen oder spitze Steine - von daher ist er ein sehr sehr guter Kompromiss. 

Man muss einfach überlegen was man wann und wo mit seinem Bike macht und deshalb macht manchmal auch ein Fetter Albert an einem Freeride Bike Sinn.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. November 2011)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> ich hab so das gefühl das es anfang 2012 ordentlich viele Sun Drift MTX felgen am Markt zum Verhökern geben wird


Das könnte zu einem eher recht günstigen Preis für die Teile führen...! Also einen Satz in orange würde ich evtl. nehmen  (sofern man die hintere Achse einfach auf 135x12 Standard umbauen kann), dann würde ich von Bikepark-Reifen direkt auf Bikepark-LRS umsteigen...




simdiem schrieb:


> Richtig, ein Bike das leicht ist, mit dem man alles machen kann und mit dem man auch noch gemäßigt bergauf fahren kann.
> Mehr Touren wie Bikepark ist auch korrekt. ^^


So siehts bei mir auch aus. Ist halt die Frage, WELCHE Touren man fährt und WIE man sie fahren will... bei mir sieht das i. d. R. so aus, dass ich gemütlich mit dem ganzen Helm-/Protektor-Kram aufm Rücken Forst-Autobahnen oder leichte Trails hoch kurble und dann auf anspruchsvollen Trails bergab scheppere. Dafür fahre ich bisher, wie schonmal erwähnt, das gleiche Setup, welches ich auch im Bikepark fahre: FR-Reifen + Schläuche, Single Track Felgen, Stahlfeder rundum -> ca. 16kg (altes Torque FR). Das einzige, was ich für nächste Saison ändern will, sind DH Reifen für Park und Alpen-Strecken mit Lift-Uphill. Für MICH funktioniert das so sehr gut und hat sich auch jahrelang bewährt. Ich habe hier ums Eck halt auch einige Trails, auf denen ich das, was viele im Touren-Setup fahren, gnadenlos zerhacken würde  (Die Bilder von vor ~1 Woche im Bilder-Thread sind auf einem von den einfachsten Trails hier entstanden ) Da muss man schon gewisse Kompromisse eingehen. Mir ist es das Wert 




simdiem schrieb:


> Wenn mir der Dämpfer gefällt kommt eine Titanfeder rein. Damit würden sich auch nochmal 300 gr sparen lassen.


Oh, sehr optimistisch! Die Fox Federn sind für Stahlfedern eh schon recht leicht, da holst du mit Titan vielleicht 200g raus, mehr wahrscheinlich nicht.




simdiem schrieb:


> Was ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit tauschen werde ist die Gabel.
> Und was ich da interessant finde ist die Lyrik auf 180 mm umgebaut mit U-Turn. Damit könnten sich auch noch 200 gr sparen lassen.


Yeah, guter Mann!  Ohne da jetzt "Werbung" machen zu wollen - eine bessere Gabel gibts in der Federwegs- und Gewichtsklasse nicht!  Habe meine Gabel *dummerweise* vorm Einbau nicht gewogen  aber da ich die Einzelteile vorher auf der Waage hatte und die paar ml mehr Schmieröl auch dazugerechnet habe, sollte sie bei knapp über 2,4kg liegen (180mm U-Turn mit x-soft Feder, RC2 DH und gekürztem Tapered Schaft).




simdiem schrieb:


> Am Rockzone ist ja ein Umwerfer montiert. Ist das ein e-Type Umwerfer?
> Als Kettenführung ist beim Rockzone "Pure Cycling Chainguide" angegeben. Ist die Kettenführung bei Canyon bestellbar?


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das für 2012 nicht geändert wurde, dann ist es ein E-Type Umwerfer, der ohne Haltearm direkt an 2 Gewinde an einem Ausleger am Hinterbau geschraubt wird.
Die Kettenführung gibts bei Canyon für 40 einzeln oder 30 bei Kauf zusammen mit einem Neurad.




monkey10 schrieb:


> einen einwand habe ich jedoch:
> [...]
> wenn du bei einem 180mm-freerider mit moderner geometrie mit einem FA zufrieden bist, dann reicht auch ein strive oder nerve


Kann ich auch bestätigen. Ich kann in der Hinsicht nur den Wicked Will empfehlen - guter Kompromiss aus Rollwiderstand und Grip. Für mich der perfekte FR-Tour Reifen, wenn der Boden nicht allzu grob oder lose ist und auch top bei harten/trockenen Bikepark-Strecken. Als Variante für ein Plus an Grip: vorne eine Muddy Mary.




simdiem schrieb:


> Das mit den Reifen ist so eine Sache. Ich hatte auf meinem Nerve ursprünglich Mountainkings drauf, bis ich dann mal in einen Bikepark wollte und mir dann Big Bettys für vorne und hinten gekauft hatte. Und eigentlich wollte ich die auch nur für den Bikepark drauflassen, doch dann haben sie mir so gut vom Gripniveau her gefallen, dass ich sie mittlerweile imme noch fahre.


Hmm, ich hatte die Betty auch eine Weile drauf, fand den Reifen ehrlich gesagt relativ miserabel... kein besonders guter Kurvengrip, mittelmäßige Bremstraktion und der Rollwiderstand ist auch nicht so gut - für mich kaum spürbar besser als die Muddy Mary. Komischwerweise war auch der Untergrund für die Performance fast egal. Kurz gesagt: Muddy Mary und Wicked Will können *meiner* Meinung nach ALLES besser als die Betty... MM tendentiell eher auf lockeren/weichen bis nassen Böden und WW eher auf härteren Böden bzw. als "Leicht-Roll-Variante" zum Touren, durch die aggressiven Außenstollen packt der auch bei lockerem Boden mit etwas Druck mächtig zu, gefühlt fast sogar besser als die Mary.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (1. November 2011)

stonehill schrieb:


> Hier zuhause (wo ich erst einmal Straßen hinter mich bringen muss um ins gewünschte Gelände zu kommen) werd ich aber weiterhin den Fat Albert 2.4 fahren. Klar kommt der schneller an seine Grenzen aber hier vor Ort hab ich keine extremen Wurzelpassagen oder spitze Steine - von daher ist er ein sehr sehr guter Kompromiss.
> 
> *Man muss einfach überlegen was man wann und wo mit seinem Bike macht und deshalb macht manchmal auch ein Fetter Albert an einem Freeride Bike Sinn.*



aber nicht wenn man zuhause ein Nerve AM hat sowie ein grundsolide Fahrtechnik

nyx für ungut. natürlich jeder wie er will...


----------



## Obstbrot (1. November 2011)

wow die 2012 FrX sind echt klasse, 
wurde ddie Geo jetzt verändert?
ODer bauen die immer noch so hoch wie die alten?
hab mich ins speedzone verliebt


----------



## stonehill (1. November 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> aber nicht wenn man zuhause ein Nerve AM hat sowie ein grundsolide Fahrtechnik
> 
> nyx für ungut. natürlich jeder wie er will...



Da kann ich dir nicht widersprechen. Hatte es aber so verstanden, dass sein FRX ein Bike für (fast) alles werden soll.


----------



## simdiem (2. November 2011)

@ all:
Danke für die Tipps.

@ stonehill

Das hast du richtig verstanden. Es soll ein Bike für alles werden. Für das was ich hier in Heilbronn fahren kann reichen die Fat Alberts 3mal. Das Bike wird nur über Reifen und Laufradsatzvariationen an das jeweilige Einsatzgebiet angepasst.

@ smubob

Jo, bei mir sind die Trails nicht bergab, sondern mehr oder weniger eben mit ständigem hoch und runter. Allerdings sind die Trails oberhalb der Weinberge und bis oben wird geschmeidig und gemächlich gekurbelt. Brauch mir bergauf nix zu beweisen, da geb ich lieber aufm Trail Gas 

Die Gewichtsersparnis mit der Titanfeder war geschätzt. Wobei der Wechsel erst einer der letzten Umbauten wäre.

Ich bin bisher außer dem Big Betty und dem Mountainking noch kein Reifen gefahren. Heißt, ich habe hinsichtlich dessen noch jede Menge Luft für weitere Erfahrungen ^^. Für mich war das Grip an plus durch den Betty gegenüber dem MK ein deutlicher Fortschritt  . 

Bei der Lyrik werde ich im neuen Jahr auf jeden Fall nochmal dich brauchen! Ich bin mir sicher, dass das umgesetzt wird. Vielleicht eine Frage vorweg. Wie hoch ist die Einbaulänge der Lyrik mit 180 mm? 565mm? Kann das sein?

Danke für deinen Link zu der Kettenführung. Mal schauen, ob ich die noch nachträglich bestellen kann.

Bezüglich des  Umwerfers. Meinst du, dass er an den beiden Punkten an der Kettenstrebe angeschraubt wird?:





Welche Umwerfer passen dann. Gibt es da eine Bezeichnung für?
Würde der hier funktionieren: 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...fd-m785-e-typ-2-x-10-ohne-tretlagerblech.html

Weiß jemand, ob man ohne weiteres einen 3-fach Umwerfer für eine 2-fach Kurbel "missbrauchen" kann, sprich ob sich der High-Anschlag soo weit verstellen lässt.

Und noch eine Frage zur Tretlagerbreite. 68 oder 73 mm? 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. November 2011)

simdiem schrieb:


> Jo, bei mir sind die Trails nicht bergab, sondern mehr oder weniger eben mit ständigem hoch und runter. Allerdings sind die Trails oberhalb der Weinberge und bis oben wird geschmeidig und gemächlich gekurbelt.


Ok, für den Fall reicht ein Fat Albert echt DICKE.




simdiem schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsersparnis mit der Titanfeder war geschätzt. Wobei der Wechsel erst einer der letzten Umbauten wäre.


Da mein Torque eigentlich fertig ist, liebäugle ich auch schon länger mit einer Titanfeder  Vor allem, seit die Nukeproof Federn bei CRC nur noch 150 kosten...




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich bin bisher außer dem Big Betty und dem Mountainking noch kein Reifen gefahren. Heißt, ich habe hinsichtlich dessen noch jede Menge Luft für weitere Erfahrungen ^^. Für mich war das Grip an plus durch den Betty gegenüber dem MK ein deutlicher Fortschritt


In dem Bereich geht auch nix über probieren, da das sehr subjektiv ist und auch stark vom Fahrverhalten abhängt. Habe gerade in einem anderen Thread bei dem Thema gelesen, dass jemand findet, dass die Betty im Vergleich zu zahllosen anderen Reifen für ihn die beste Bremstraktion hat - was ich persönlich rein gar nicht nachvollziehen kann...




simdiem schrieb:


> Bei der Lyrik werde ich im neuen Jahr auf jeden Fall nochmal dich brauchen! Ich bin mir sicher, dass das umgesetzt wird. Vielleicht eine Frage vorweg. Wie hoch ist die Einbaulänge der Lyrik mit 180 mm? 565mm? Kann das sein?


Aber gerne! 
Die Einbaulänge ist 565mm, korrekt. Also 2cm mehr als die 160er Lyrik bzw. identisch mit der Totem.




simdiem schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Link zu der Kettenführung. Mal schauen, ob ich die noch nachträglich bestellen kann.


Sollte auf jeden Fall bis kurz vor Bezahlung gehen. Falls du es abholst auch einfach direkt vor Ort.




simdiem schrieb:


> Bezüglich des  Umwerfers. Meinst du, dass er an den beiden Punkten an der Kettenstrebe angeschraubt wird?:


Nope, an die beiden Punkte wird zuerst der Umwerfer-Adapter geschraubt, an den dann wiederum der Umwerfer. VORSICHT: der auf deinem Bild abgebildete ISCG-Adapter darf dazu nicht gleichzeitig montiert sein, da die beiden Teile beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus kollidieren! Deshalb auch am besten die Canyon-KeFü verwenden, da die ANSTELLE des Adapters verbaut wird.




simdiem schrieb:


> Welche Umwerfer passen dann. Gibt es da eine Bezeichnung für?
> Würde der hier funktionieren:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...fd-m785-e-typ-2-x-10-ohne-tretlagerblech.html
> ...


Der aus dem Link sollte passen. Ich habe bei mir auch einen 3-fach Umwerfer benutzt, den Anschlag kann man so weit rein drehen, dass man nicht mehr aufs dritte Blatt schalten kann/könnte. Als ich mein Torque aufgebaut habe, gab es nochkeine E-Type Umwerfer für 2-fach, da gab es gar keine andere Möglichkeit...


----------



## cashjonny (3. November 2011)

@simdiem:

Auf der Canyon-Seite ist noch kein 2012er Torque Modell im Showroom aufgeführt...stimmt das einfach nicht oder wo bist du das 2012er Modell Probe gefahren?


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2011)

@cashjonny

Gefahren in Koblenz vergangenen Samstag. Siehe auch Beitrag 54. Dort habe ich sogar 2 Bilder eingestellt die ich gemacht habe. Unter Showroombikes stand es auch letzten Samstag nicht. Darauf gebe ich aber auch nichts. Anrufen ist die einzig wahre Information. Ergo, wenn du probefahren willst, ruf an und frag was da steht.


----------



## cashjonny (3. November 2011)

Danke für die Info simdiem..

Ärgert mich aber...hab nämlich letzte Woche bei Canyon angerufen..und da kam die Info, die Torques wäre erst frühestens im Dezember verfügbar...und ich wollt den Brückentag (Ba-Wü) nutzen und bin deshalb nicht nach Koblenz gefahren...

Weisst du ob da schon ein Dropzone zur Probe rumstand???


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2011)

Das einzige, das zu dem Zeitpunkt da war, war das Flashzone in Größe M. Und kein weiteres. Wie schon gesagt, anrufen, fragen


----------



## simdiem (11. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nope, an die beiden Punkte wird zuerst der Umwerfer-Adapter geschraubt, an den dann wiederum der Umwerfer. VORSICHT: der auf deinem Bild abgebildete ISCG-Adapter darf dazu nicht gleichzeitig montiert sein, da die beiden Teile beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus kollidieren! Deshalb auch am besten die Canyon-KeFü verwenden, da die ANSTELLE des Adapters verbaut wird.
> 
> 
> Der aus dem Link sollte passen. Ich habe bei mir auch einen 3-fach Umwerfer benutzt, den Anschlag kann man so weit rein drehen, dass man nicht mehr aufs dritte Blatt schalten kann/könnte. Als ich mein Torque aufgebaut habe, gab es nochkeine E-Type Umwerfer für 2-fach, da gab es gar keine andere Möglichkeit...



Also ich habe mal gegoogled und bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Was ich jedoch in einem anderem Forum gelesen habe war, dass Direkt Mount Umwerfer funktionieren würden. 
Bei dem sram x0 Umwerfer ist in den Spezifikationen, dass er für High und Low Direktmount geeignet sein soll: 
http://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-x0-10-speed-front-derailleur
Entfällt dann der von dir gezeigte Adapter?

Entfällt generell dann ein Adapter und falls ja, muss man einen High oder einen Low Direktmount Umwerfer verwenden?
Bei dem Link kann man sich unter dem Umwerferbild den High und den LowDirektMout Umwerfer vergrößert anzeigen lassen.

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (12. November 2011)

Ich habe die Info von Canyon, dass ein E-Type mit Adapterplatte (bestellbar bei Canyon) funktioniert.

Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. November 2011)

simdiem schrieb:


> Also ich habe mal gegoogled und bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Was ich jedoch in einem anderem Forum gelesen habe war, dass Direkt Mount Umwerfer funktionieren würden.
> Bei dem sram x0 Umwerfer ist in den Spezifikationen, dass er für High und Low Direktmount geeignet sein soll:
> http://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-x0-10-speed-front-derailleur
> Entfällt dann der von dir gezeigte Adapter?
> ...


Der von mir verlinkte Adapter entfällt NIE! Ohne den geht in Sachen Umwerfer am Torque gar nichts.
Ob die E-Type Verschraubung und die Sram Direktmount-Befestigungen identisch sind, weiß ich nicht, habe noch nie etwas mit solchen Teilen zu tun gehabt. Rein von der Optik her würde ich vermuten, dass das nicht passt, da die Löcher bei dem Sram weiter auseinander zu sein scheinen... kann aber auch täuschen. In diesem pdf sind die Spezifikationen der Direct Mount Umwerfer angegeben, inkl. der Maße. Leider sind Torque sowie das ganze entsprechende Zubehör zuhause und ich >100km davon entfernt in der Studentenbude... komme erst wieder am Freitag abend nach hause. Ich denke in der Zwischenzeit solltest du den Lochabstand der E-Type Umwerfer Verschraubung vermutlich anderweitig herausgefunden haben 




mc83 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Info von Canyon, dass ein E-Type mit Adapterplatte (bestellbar bei Canyon) funktioniert.


Das ist im Prinzip genau das, was ich geschrieben habe - E-Type ohne das Tretlager-Befestigungsblech, dafür mit dem Adapter von Canyon, das ist jener, welcher an den Hinterbau geschraubt wird, genau der aus meinem Link 7 Postings weiter oben (bzw. in simdiems Zitat). Dieser Adapter sollte eigentlich jedem Torque Rahmen beiliegen, denke ich. Sicherheitshalber besser mal nachfragen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. November 2011)

Ich schreibs mal hier rein, da es mir passend erscheint:

wenn jemand den Sun Ringle Drift LRS mit den orangenen MTX 29 Felgen loswerden möchte, möge er sich vertrauensvoll an mich wenden!


----------



## kiez_kalle (18. März 2012)

Hi zusammen,

Das hier sollte doch ebenso funtionieren
 Tensioner "Stinger E-Type" ISCG-05 
*http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a15599/tensioner-stinger-e-type-iscg-05.html*


----------



## benni260 (19. März 2012)

Hi,

kann man eigentlich bei den Torque FRX modellen ab 5.0 auch ein Lockout also eine "Federsperre" einstellen?


----------



## dia-mandt (20. März 2012)

Beim FRX nur mit einem Dämpfer der auch ein Lockout hat.
Also z.b. ein DHX Air.
Dieser wird aber nur im normalen Torque verbaut.


----------

